# West Coast Jam May 27



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

A friend from the Sunshine Coast and I both play at local jams. We decided to combine our jams. We have a studio booked for Saturday May 27, noon to six at Sound and Soul Studios in Squamish, BC. Squamish is an hour's drive north of Vancouver.

I'd like to invite CGF members. As we get closer to the date I'll post more details. This will be very informal. Neither of us are great players so all levels are invited. If you're interested in coming please indicate in this thread what you play. We will have a drum kit, PA, piano, several amps and guitars. You're welcome to bring your own gear as well.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

95% likely I will be able to make it. Very cool, thanks, Kerry. I may bring a bass player/singer along, if that's cool?

What do I play? The court jester. But I hack away on guitar and vocals, for some relief comic.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Yes we need both. Everyone is welcome. I'll post to this thread as I get details.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Here's a picture of Sound and Soul Studios. They have the ability to record. If there is enough interest we will record some of the jam.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Looks like FUN!


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Saturday, May 27 noon to six.

Just bumping this up to remind west coasters to keep the date free. There will be lots of gear for you to try. Here's a sample of some that will be there.

Mesa Transatlantic TA-30
Fender Hot Rod Deluxe
Peavey Classic 50

Very nice partscaster strat with Robert Cray neck
Gibson SG
Epi Sheraton II
Takamine and Epiphone acoustics

And of course you can bring your own gear. The jam will be relatively unstructured and will depend a lot on who shows up. If you want to play a particular song post the title and the key in this thread and we'll try to make sure you get a chance to play it. We'll have drummers and bass players or you can bring your own.

If you ply me with enough beer maybe you can talk me into lending my McInturff


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Hey Kerry,

I still plan on going, but I gig on Sunday so probably won't stay too late. Good news is, I gotta load the car anyways. We can compare my mod'd LSS with your TA!

I play quite a bit of straight-forward 1-4-5 stuff, like Redhouse (easy to jam stuff) but I'll throw a couple others out there for you and your mates to think about:

Bad Things (Jace Everett) - this was the theme song to True Blood (HBO)
We're An American Band - Grand Funk (more cowbell, please)
Hard To Handle - Black Crows version

If I think of some others, I'll let you know.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

High/Deaf said:


> Hey Kerry,
> 
> I still plan on going, but I gig on Sunday so probably won't stay too late. Good news is, I gotta load the car anyways. We can compare my mod'd LSS with your TA!
> 
> ...


Sounds good. What key do you play them in. It's good to list a key with the songs so people that are coming can learn the song ahead of time. Some of us aren't too good at transposing on the fly 

Always wanted to learn Bad Things, now's my chance.

And yes, I imagine we'll be playing some 12 bar 1-4-5 stuff.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

All in original keys, as per studio versions (I usually specify if it's otherwise, but yea, I should have mentioned that).

So E (Bad Things), D (American Band) and B (H2H). 

Redhouse in A. Hendrix can be variable because he often downtuned a semitone or so in some recordings, so you may hear some live versions in other keys, but I think the original is in A. At least that's where I've always played it.

I have other things I can do, from ABB to ZZ Top. Let me know if you guys have some songs you like to do. If I have time, I can work on them as well.

This is a good idea - why should the Ontarians have all the fun, eh? I'm looking forward to it. I will say I wish you still have your Memphis, I'd love to play one of those for a few tunes. I doubt Moot will be making the trip.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

The Memphis is a great amp but honestly I prefer my Mesa TA-30. I just put some Tube Store preferred series EL84s in it. You're welcome to try it for a few tunes.

I'm getting pretty excited about this. I love jams, especially when I get to meet new players.

What time is your Sunday gig? We'll be done by six on Saturday.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I think between my LSS and TA-15, that TA-30 will be fairly familiar. The Memphis would have been a new experience (except for maybe a few minutes in a store one time). I have no problems with people playing my rig either. And I like meeting and jamming with new people. Music is the universal language.

Gig is early Sunday, like 11-ish. A Show and Shine, I believe, out towards Abbotsford. So I'll have to take it a bit easy Saturday. I know once I get there and get going ....... well, it's hard to pull myself away sometimes. Fun, fun, fun 'til Daddy takes the T-bird away. LOL

Still don't know what guitar(s) I'll bring. It's nice to have options. Looking at your list, maybe I should take my G6120 out.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Kerry Brown said:


> Saturday, May 27 noon to six.
> 
> Just bumping this up to remind west coasters to keep the date free. There will be lots of gear for you to try. Here's a sample of some that will be there.
> 
> ...


Getting closer, Kerry. Things still going to plan? 

It'd be nice to meet a few more west-coasters at this. So I'm bumping it up again.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Thanks for the bump. Things are coming together. We may be light on drummers, only one committed so far, so if you know any drummers bring them along. Lots of guitar players, a couple of keyboards, a few bass players, and a few player/singers. Could maybe use some horns or a sax  It's going to be a fun day. The studio is on the second story so if you have gear and need an elevator you'll have to pm me for my cell phone number to send down the elevator. Otherwise the stairs are open. Shouldn't be a problem parking as most of the businesses in the building are weekdays only.


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

Cool idea. Maybe next time.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Bumping this up to remind all west coasters to come out and jam. I'm hoping to have the 6AQ5 military amp I posted about elsewhere. The studio is on the second floor. There are stairs at the end of the building. If you need the elevator to load in gear it requires a key. PM me for my cell phone number so I can send the elevator down for you when you get here.


----------



## dgreen (Sep 3, 2016)

Would have liked to make the drive out Kerry, but have a gig that day in Chilliwack. Canadian tire has their annual "jump start" day across Canada. Our trio gets out to play on the parking lot stage and support the cause. Will give my 94' vibro king a good run for the first time away from home.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

dgreen said:


> Would have liked to make the drive out Kerry, but have a gig that day in Chilliwack. Canadian tire has their annual "jump start" day across Canada. Our trio gets out to play on the parking lot stage and support the cause. Will give my 94' vibro king a good run for the first time away from home.


Sounds like a good gig. Have fun. If this goes over well we'll be doing it again.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Just a reminder this is tomorrow. The weather is great. The drive up is beautiful. Be here or be square


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Well the jam has come and gone. After a long dreary winter and a very wet fall the weather turned spectacular which curtailed the amount of people that showed up. The facility at Sound and Soul Studio was fantastic. It is on the second floor with some stunning views. TheRoland electronic drums were a hit as was the Behringer X32 digital mixer.

We had High/Deaf from this forum and T Bone Slort from the Strat-Talk forum. T Bone brought a couple of friends from the Sunshine Coast. Marty a local singer guitarist was there. Great fun was had by all. We even made some decent music. Here are some pictures.




























High/Deaf playing his Edwards Les Paul









Myself on my Epiphone acoustic. I played a lot of acoustic as we didn't have a bass so I tried to fill out the rhythm section on acoustic.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Thanks again for hosting this, Kerry. Very nice facility you have access to. It's a little distracting trying to jam with such a nice view - I'm used to nearly windowless basements or smoky pubs. You are a little spoiled. 

And I would like to thank the Lovely Laura for the nice photo's. That view with all that light made some of the photo's unusable. But if you were waiting for me to take some, you'd still be waiting. LOL


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

High/Deaf said:


> Thanks again for hosting this, Kerry. Very nice facility you have access to. It's a little distracting trying to jam with such a nice view - I'm used to nearly windowless basements or smoky pubs. You are a little spoiled.
> 
> And I would like to thank the Lovely Laura for the nice photo's. That view with all that light made some of the photo's unusable. But if you were waiting for me to take some, you'd still be waiting. LOL


Yes, thank you to Laura. I was also deficient on the picture taking. Forgot completely about it as I was wrapped up in the music.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

I would have come. Cool to have set that up.


----------

